# Tripletail



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Would someone help me out on catching tripletail around floating objects offshore.

Thanks for your help.

David


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

52fish said:


> Would someone help me out on catching tripletail around floating objects offshore.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> David


Light tackle and live shrimp, something similar to what you would fish for specks with is what works for me. Never tried gulps but I hear they work as well.


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Live shrimp is as good of a bait that I know of for them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup. Live shrimp.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mr Fish,

Your signature quote,

"><((((º> Every man's life ends the same way. It is only the details of how he lived and how he died that distinguish one man from another. 
-Ernest Hemingway"

seems rather ironic given that Hemingway died by suicide. As did his father, and sister, and brother.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above and have to add that out of all of the artificials I've used, a glow DOA with the weight removed and the hook run through the belly has been the best lure for them. For me anyway


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Scardog7 said:


> Mr Fish,
> 
> Your signature quote,
> 
> ...


Not really. Good for you on reading up about him.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

For some of us that are offshore trolling we don't usually carry live shrimp. I have used Gulp shrimp and Gulp crabs. Also the DOA that Chris has mentioned. 

Allot of times a 5 gallon bucket will work too..!!


----------



## daystar2 (Jun 1, 2011)

I never go offshore without a dozen live shrimp. They cannot resist them. And, I always have two rods settup just for them. One with a cajon thunder, about 24 inches of 40lb flouro., split shot about 3 inches above a 3 or 4 0 hook. Same settup on the other rod, no cork. Never, never use circle hooks. Use top of the line owners, etc bait hooks. Their mouths are bigger than you think, and very abrasive. Hope that helps.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

MAn just tip a catchya with squid...


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you dont have live shrimp. Just free line a small hook with no weight, with cut squid or dead shrimp. Your going to have to fight through all the blue runners, hard tails. I have caught most of my tripletail on cut squid.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The biggest one I've ever caught was on a chunk of ballyhoo freelined under a 55 gallon drum SE of the Nipple.


----------

